# Amplificador Sandringham 70's, gangoso con dos tip31A ?



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 18, 2021)

Hola cómo están!
Bueno, desarmando otro cachivache para entretenerme. En realidad es un sintoamp*lificador* Sandringham SA430M , de los tempranos setentas debe ser, montado sobre un chasis de los que sobraron de las válvulas parece, y el *[término innecesariamente vulgar para un foro técnico] *que se pueden imaginar, un desparramo de transistores, resistencias, caramelos y todo lo demás para hace andar éste bicho. Éste en cuestión tiene ese problemita que a bajo volumen suena aceptable, pero ni bien me pasa un 30% el pote*nciómetro* de volumen distorsiona, cómo que le falta comida. Mi conocimiento alcanza hasta descubrir que es desde la plaqueta del amp*lificador* + agudos y graves, ya que de la sal*ida *del pre todo ok. Alguna sugerencia? Tiene dos tip 31 de salida y dos entradas de tensión (39 y 22 *V*), rarísimo para lo que ví yo. Mientras voy avanzado, subo fotos. Entre las fotos que subo hay unas piezas muy pequeña que mi chicatez hizo creer que eran resistencias quemadas, me podrá informar alguien de que se trata?
Desde ya gracias !


----------



## sergiot (Jun 18, 2021)

Que lindo dolor de cabeza, ya me habia olvidado de lo que era reparar ese tipo de amplificadores, no se si lo aclaraste o no, pero ambos canales tiene el mismo problema de distorsión?


----------



## J2C (Jun 18, 2021)

.


El de esta imagen abajo del transistor de la izquierda:

​
es un capacitor tubular con dieléctrico de vidrio, eran de baja capacidad y solían ser usados en las radios en zonas de sintonía.



Salu2.-


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 18, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Que lindo dolor de cabeza, ya me habia olvidado de lo que era reparar ese tipo de amplificadores, no se si lo aclaraste o no, pero ambos canales tiene el mismo problema de distorsión?


Hola sergiot, gracias por acudir! Si los dos canales, uno más que el otro, pero los dos. Por suerte identifiqué que es en esa pequeña plaqueta (en ambos canales) que contiene la última etapa de pre y los exitadores, luego atornillado al chasis está el disipador con los tips. Saludos!


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 18, 2021)

lo primero que haría es cambiar los electrolíticos amarillos (Siemens?)


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 18, 2021)

Hola Edgardo, gracias *por* asistir ! Será lo próximo a realizar, en cuanto lo haga les cuento, saludos !

*Nota del moderador :

¿Por qué está aquí mi tema?
05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat . . . 

*Vale cómo aviso *


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2021)

Revisa la fuente de alimentación estado y capacidad de el/los electrolíticos


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 18, 2021)

Que tal Fogonazo, ya le capacitores de fuente, pero igual voy a volver a chequear, raro que tenga 2 entradas de tensión diferentes, 24 y 40 volts, voy a tratar de dibujar el diagrama para tratar de entenderlo. Gracias!


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 21, 2021)

Bueno, me doy por vencido con estas etapas de potencia, le dedique 3 días (de a ratos) y no levanta, sale todo distorsionado, es una placa que no logro entender, creo que es un clase B pero ya me llenó. Cómo el gabinete está muy lindo y el sintonizador funciona perfectamente, estoy pensando en poner un módulo Modulo Amplificador De Audio Estereo 2 X 30w Clase D Tpa3118 - $ 990 , pero éstas se alimentan con 12/24 volts y la fuente es de 40 volts, quería saber si existe la posibilidad de bajar la tensión teniendo en cuenta que el consumo de dicho módulo es de 2,5 amperes, también agregar algún control de tonos activo con un bc548 para darle un poco más de ganancia, espero opiniones, y disculpas al moderador si hay algo mal escrito o fuera de termino, muchas gracias!


----------



## indemornin (Jun 21, 2021)

Gustavo Daniele dijo:


> Bueno, me doy por vencido con estas etapas de potencia, le dedique 3 días (de a ratos) y no levanta, sale todo distorsionado, es una placa que no logro entender, creo que es un clase B pero ya me llenó. Cómo el gabinete está muy lindo y el sintonizador funciona perfectamente, estoy pensando en poner un módulo Modulo Amplificador De Audio Estereo 2 X 30w Clase D Tpa3118 - $ 990 , pero éstas se alimentan con 12/24 volts y la fuente es de 40 volts, quería saber si existe la posibilidad de bajar la tensión teniendo en cuenta que el consumo de dicho módulo es de 2,5 amperes, también agregar algún control de tonos activo con un bc548 para darle un poco más de ganancia, espero opiniones, y disculpas al moderador si hay algo mal escrito o fuera de termino, muchas gracias!


Calibraste simetria y corriente de reposo con los presets de las placas?  La única forma de sacar andando bien la etapa es con osciloscopio y generador de señales y si mencionado instrumental no esta disponible se complica...


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 21, 2021)

indemornin dijo:


> Calibraste simetria y corriente de reposo con los presets de las placas?  La única forma de sacar andando bien la etapa es con osciloscopio y generador de señales y si mencionado instrumental no esta disponible se complica...


Lamentablemente no dispongo de esos instrumentos, y además te puedo asegurar que es un parto el cablerío para tocar los presets, tiene uno arriba y el otro abajo, por eso pensaba eliminar toda esa etapa y pasar a lo simple, en definitiva quedaría andando.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 22, 2021)

*NO* uses esos modulos (busca en el foro que hasta tuvieron que modificar el pre, para que sea aceptable)
Mejor arma un amplificador del foro.
Clase A, B, AB, D, creo que hay hasta clase H, probados y aprobados


----------



## sergiot (Jun 22, 2021)

Si vas a sacar todo lo que trae, armá algo con buena calidad de audio, baja distorsión, y que se aproxime a la tensión y corriente que ya tenes disponible.


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 22, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> *NO* uses esos modulos (busca en el foro que hasta tuvieron que modificar el pre, para que sea aceptable)
> Mejor arma un amplificador del foro.
> Clase A, B, AB, D, creo que hay hasta clase H, probados y aprobados


Si, pasa que quería ir a lo practico para sacarlo andando porque tengo otros aparatos esperando y este me llevo mucho tiempo sin mejorar nada. Estoy leyendo en todos los foros y encontré uno con pocas piezas que quizás pueda adaptar a la tensión de 39 v., estaría bueno que pueda utilizar los tip que están amurados al disipador y luego al chasis, vamos a ir buscando, gracias por el comentario!!


sergiot dijo:


> Si vas a sacar todo lo que trae, armá algo con buena calidad de audio, baja distorsión, y que se aproxime a la tensión y corriente que ya tenes disponible.


Si, en eso estoy, cómo le decía a DJ T3 quiero una solución sencilla, no dispongo de osciloscopio así que me tengo que ir adaptando. Tengo un trafo de 30 v en alterna, por el tamaño serán unos 2 o 3 amps, y están esos 4 tip 31A que podría utilizarlos, quizás alguna modificación de este circuito que adjunto, para un sintoamplificador está más que bien, espero consejos, gracias!!


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 22, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> *NO* uses esos modulos (busca en el foro que hasta tuvieron que modificar el pre, para que sea aceptable)
> Mejor arma un amplificador del foro.
> Clase A, B, AB, D, creo que hay hasta clase H, probados y aprobados


Por qué no usar los módulos? En mi casa tengo funcionando, y es una delicia, un viejo Fisher CA2110, al que solamente le quedaban el pre y el transformador; le puse 2 módulos de 100w con TDA 7294 (con fuente, pero luego la armé más a gusto y con los 12-0-12 para el preamplificador)


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 22, 2021)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Por qué no usar los módulos?


Como ya dije, traen problemas de diseño.
Pasate por éste post: Analizando amplificador con TPA3116 2D en placa XH-M543

@Gustavo Daniele , si vas a usar los modulitos, ten en cuenta el voltaje maximo, algunos llegan a soportar 36V normalmente (ésto de maximo), y tu tienes 39V.
Pasate por los diversos post que hay aquí: Audio: Gran señal


----------



## indemornin (Jun 22, 2021)

Una buena opción para revivir el Sandrigham es amplificarlo con un par de TDA2030A , TDA2040 o TDA2050 , que manejan perfectamente la tensión disponible de fuente (hasta 44Vcc max para el TDA2030A y 2040) , en versión de fuente simple con capacitor de acoplo en la salida a parlante , sencillo ,y no requiere ajustes ; armables en cualquier pcb de islas universales o método manhattan.


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 27, 2021)

Bueno les cuento. Me llegaron las plaquetitas que compré por mercado libre, la steep down que baja la tensión a 24 V y la amplificadora de 30+30. Todavía no compre los componentes para el control de agudos y graves pero la ansiedad pudo más y me propuse ir armando. Así que desarmé todo lo correspondiente al amplificador original y comencé a acomodar, y conecté, y funciona perfectamente!! 

Obviamente le falta un poco de potencia por esa etapa de pre Intermedia, pero ya funciona y bastante satisfactoriamente. Incluso hice una prueba entrando por magnética que tiene más ganancia y le mandé la salida de auriculares del celular a bajo volumen y sale bien potente. Luego ya funcionando me puse a controlar tensiones y había un capacitor electrólito que no cambié que me daba 0V. Suponiendo que estaba seco se me ocurrió poner uno en paralelo a ver si levantaba y paso lo peor, se me zafó  y cortocircuito! Chisporroteo y se fue la radio. Justo llegó el "la cenaaaa! y luego me fui a dormir. Me desperté 3 veces a la madrugada, y se me venía la gran pregunta, podré solucionarlo? Hoy a la mañana arranque y llegué a la conclusión que podía ser el oa81, un diodo que está en paralelo con el capacitor, googleo y me aparece la página que me hace acordar que tengo un montón de plaquetas desarmadas de las cuales saque un diodo de cristal y lo solde cómo se ve, así volvió a revivir. 
Conclusión: ojo con hacer pruebas en funcionamiento, las manos se escapan y pueden convertir en un instante un éxito en fracaso. Ahora solo me resta armar la etapa de pre + controles, pesaba armar algo sencillo cómo el circuito que subo, alguna sugerencia siempre es bienvenida, sigo subiendo hasta dejarlo listo y en funcionamiento. Gracias!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Gustavo Daniele dijo:


> Ahora solo me resta armar la etapa de pre + controles


Y el propio pre y controles no te sirven?


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Jun 27, 2021)

Podría ser! Claro, es que les tengo fobia a esas plaquetas, pero la parte del pre la puedo utilizar, 


DJ T3 dijo:


> Y el propio pre y controles no te sirven?


Muchas gracias _DJ* T3  *_


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 28, 2021)

La verdad que a mi tampoco me agrada y menos ese tipo de montaje, pero si ya lo tienes, para que gastar mas...?


----------



## Gustavo Daniele (Ago 5, 2021)

Para cerrar les quería mostrar cómo quedó el viejo Sandringham. Le agregué el pre y control de tonos que venía original con el equipo y era demasiada ganancia que fui mejorando con algunas resistencias. El sonido no es espectacular, le faltan graves, pero quedó andando bien, radio AM y FM , entrada auxiliar y bandeja cerámica y magnética, para alguien no muy exigente. Van fotos, gracias a todos por la ayuda, saludos!!


----------

